# The watchman doing his job!!! and having fun with pictures



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Laurie,

What a great picture!  He looks just like my watchman who is approx 10 years old. He is my very first fish and I named him Churchill.

AquaAddict


----------

